# a couple of good ones from today.... NOT SIGHTFISHING!!!!



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

5lbs 10oz
flipping a jig in 12 F.O.W.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

4lbs. 5oz


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

can't see it real well, but the big girl had a big crappie in her throat!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice fish! Looks like you were up to the challenge.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i felt inspired! did lose another big one right off the bat this morning on a swimbait though.... thought that may have been my only chance for the day.


----------



## Patrick123 (Apr 24, 2012)

Doing work. Nice fish


----------

